# My Second Manip :3



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

I got gimp and decided to try and make a manip of my horse Way Bueno AKA Twinkie. And this is what I got, what do you guys think?









Background picture from flickr.com
My Horse (C) Me​


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I love the background! For a second try, it's great too. 

My constructive crit would be that he looks like you cut of his legs and Tail (which you might've I totally understand). Easy way to fix this is to use a gradient when you cut and paste the image. I'm at a total loss at how to explain it at the moment though!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

ahh I totally did cut his legs off I cut out some of the flowers though and gave them a edge to try and make it look like they werent cut off so drastically.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

What program are you using?

It's pretty good for your second one.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

I used gimp for this :]


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Ahh alright. Good. That's what I mostly use, too.

Like I said, it's good for your second. 

Your cutting is pretty good, just try not to make some spots look so jagged. To soften up the cutting, take the blur brush (in the toolbox - it looks like a little water drop) and go around the entire horse. This makes it look a little more natural against the background.

Also, as you do a couple more you'll learn how to pick background stock and horse stock that work together more. For example, the horse in this case doesn't go too well with the background. 


You should google some manip tutorials for gimp for some great advice and methods used by others. That is what helped me improve the most.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh its my horse not stock I just felt like puttin him in some pretty scenery. Thank you for the tips though :]


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah. I recognized him. 

I'm just saying, the background choice doesn't flow well with him.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

What kind of background do you think would? :]


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd have to look around. It's kind of hard to explain. Some of them just work together.


lol. Sorry. I'm not helping.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah its tricky yo sort of have to match the lighting & the angle of the pictures... hard to explain, it just comes with experience


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Well thanks for the tips guys ill keep trying P:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hey would you take a request for me?


----------

